# 2017 Official UGA Football Thread



## Unicoidawg (Jul 20, 2017)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 20, 2017)

Looking forward to some GEORGIA FOOTBALL boys. Good to have Chubb and Sony roaming the sidelines. Things are looking good, just gotta put it al together. GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 20, 2017)

Dang, bro! Thanks for all the hard work posting up these threads. 

And me too! Ready to see a much improved Dawg team this year.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 20, 2017)

Dawgs Go!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks Dawg.


----------



## deerbuster (Jul 21, 2017)

First question for you UGA men/gals. Eason or Fromm? I've seen both play, Eason at UGA and Fromm at Houston County. I will say that Fromm is a big guy with a great football IQ.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 21, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> First question for you UGA men/gals. Eason or Fromm? I've seen both play, Eason at UGA and Fromm at Houston County. I will say that Fromm is a big guy with a great football IQ.



That's easy. You have to go with the experienced QB, Eason. If he struggles for too long, then of course, you go with the next guy in line. I don't see that happening, though. Eason has a ton of potential, he's shown us that. If we're able to protect him, and our receivers can catch the dang ball, look out. I know. If, if, if, if, if. Fromm will most likely sit out a year. And no doubt about it, dude has great potential as well.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 21, 2017)

Blocking for the RB's, if we can not block put Eason in the Shotgun and spread the field out then slip the ball to our running back from time to time. 



GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2017)

Looking forward to a better season


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs: rackin and stackin.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs! Ready for some football!


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 22, 2017)

Definitely have to improve the line play on both sides of the ball. Think Eason will do just fine. Remember he was the #1 last year but they get those rankings playing against high school defenses which MIGHT have 1 or 2 players that go on the play at a Power 5 level school let alone a Top 10 ranked school.

Our 2 best QB's in recent memory, Murray and Stafford, BOTH struggled as freshmen and went on to set many of the SEC and I think National passing records. I think it allis going to come down to line play. Can we protect whoever is back there? Can we open holes early for for the backs, and we have a bunch of studs, to force defenses to come up and defend the run first.

IMHO if Eason had a downside last year that went beyond lack of protection it was his inability to pull the trigger early. He needs to learn to throw the receivers open rather than waiting/hoping for them to separate. But this is part of the learning process if playing against SEC defenses vs high school defenses and I believe if/when Fromm is thrown in there he will most likely struggle some too depending on the situation. Hopefully we will have some situations where he can come in for "mop up" duty with little pressure to season him some before we have to depend upon him to win a game.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 23, 2017)

Pollack likes Eason but says he killed too many drives last year with bad throws, at times tossing 4-5 really nice passes then the next 4-5 passes would be out of bounds that nobody could catch.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 23, 2017)

Great points ya'll!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## scooty006 (Jul 27, 2017)

Defense should be very strong, especially the front 6 when in nickel and the secondary has experience too.  Eason needs time to throw, was getting pressured all the time last season and when he does get time he needs to be able to move the chains.  A respectable passing game will help out Chubb & Michel tons.

Kicker needs to knock them thru the endzone and Nizialek looked good punting at G-day, these both seemed like weaknesses last season.  Could be a real exciting year, Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 27, 2017)

Not worried about defense, but the Offense and the O line need to step it up this year.  If they do, with all the talent we got, it will be fun to watch.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jul 29, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Not worried about defense, but the Offense and the O line need to step it up this year.  If they do, with all the talent we got, it will be fun to watch.



This. ^ It doesn't matter who plays QB if the O line is a sieve like last year. The O line is the key to the whole shootin' match. Give Eason some protection and some holes for Chubb & Michel to scoot through and it's a completely different team.

We do finally have some beef up on the LOS but they are young and inexperienced so I expect lots of struggle early on until at least mid season and maybe later. I expect improvement but we're still going to lose some heart breakers.

Prediction: Fromm doesn't see any playing time this year unless Eason gets hurt, we run up the score big time by mid 3rd qtr, or the other team runs up the score on us.

We also need some WR's who can get to some daylight and our special teams need lot's of improvement.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2017)

Offense will be better but not above average. I think this team will be a good bit different and will play much faster on both sides of the ball. The back end of the D still worries me. We are below average still and I think that will be the only weakness on that side of the ball. Special teams still one big ole ????? Kicking game is still a huge??? To be honest I don't think we'll see Fromm hit the field for two years I think Eason is legit and look forward to seeing him this year with better protection. I think Kirby puts all the Goff 2.0 comparisons to rest this year. The process has had two years to be installed and we'll see a better fb team take the field this year. Better but not great! Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 31, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Offense will be better but not above average. I think this team will be a good bit different and will play much faster on both sides of the ball. The back end of the D still worries me. We are below average still and I think that will be the only weakness on that side of the ball. Special teams still one big ole ????? Kicking game is still a huge??? To be honest I don't think we'll see Fromm hit the field for two years I think Eason is legit and look forward to seeing him this year with better protection. I think Kirby puts all the Goff 2.0 comparisons to rest this year. The process has had two years to be installed and we'll see a better fb team take the field this year. Better but not great! Go Dawgs!



Yep. That's why it's a good thing deer season runs concurrently with CFB season.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Yep. That's why it's a good thing deer season runs concurrently with CFB season.



True dat!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2017)

31 days and counting... GOOOO DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## scooty006 (Aug 4, 2017)

I hope we wear the red britches up to kneeland so Chubb can truck somebody like 34.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## bullgator (Aug 4, 2017)

If Eason made year to year improvement he should have an impressive season. How was his off season work ethic?


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 5, 2017)

I was watching the UGA in 60 thing that ran on the SECN, and I forgot how bad UGA looked in some wins last year.  Missouri had UGA beat, Nichols went toe to toe with UGA for 3.5 quarters, and UK was ahead late.  It was painful how close UGA was to a 4-5 win season.  I think this year, just about every aspect of the team will improve.  The defense has no excuse in not being a top 10 unit.  On offense, Nauta, Woerner, and Wims gives UGA massive receiving targets, while moving Hardman to WR will give UGA upper elite quickness with him and Godwin in the slot.  The Crumpton kid they got was said to be the best college kick returner in the state of California last year, regardless of level.  Everyone is saying Eason has made great strides in the offseason and so has Soloman Kindley.   I'm excited and ready to watch the Dawgs play.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 6, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> I was watching the UGA in 60 thing that ran on the SECN, and I forgot how bad UGA looked in some wins last year.  Missouri had UGA beat, Nichols went toe to toe with UGA for 3.5 quarters, and UK was ahead late.  It was painful how close UGA was to a 4-5 win season.  I think this year, just about every aspect of the team will improve.  The defense has no excuse in not being a top 10 unit.  On offense, Nauta, Woerner, and Wims gives UGA massive receiving targets, while moving Hardman to WR will give UGA upper elite quickness with him and Godwin in the slot.  The Crumpton kid they got was said to be the best college kick returner in the state of California last year, regardless of level.  Everyone is saying Eason has made great strides in the offseason and so has Soloman Kindley.   I'm excited and ready to watch the Dawgs play.



that and nearly the whole D returns. We should be very tough to move the ball on, much less score upon.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 8, 2017)

We're still going to lose some games. As long as they aren't ugly losses I'm good.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2017)

If this team gets down on itself after a slow start, it will be a long season. And if they do, that is on the coach. I don't think this will happen, but it is possible.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 8, 2017)

elfiii said:


> We're still going to lose some games. As long as they aren't ugly losses I'm good.



like a few of CMR's teams that lost after the first play.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 8, 2017)

Gentleman if we can develop a solid OL, one that can drive and pass block, too, paired with 2 NFL quality rb's, both projected in top 50 picks, we should be able to push nearly everyone around this year. Can we go from crappy line play to good in a year?


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 10, 2017)

That westcobbdog is the Million Dollar Question.

And if I had the answer to that Id be a millionaire


----------



## elfiii (Aug 10, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> If this team gets down on itself after a slow start, it will be a long season. And if they do, that is on the coach. I don't think this will happen, but it is possible.



That's what I'm thinking too Charlie. Notre Dame, Miss. St. and Volsux could trip us up early.


----------



## GA native (Aug 11, 2017)

We have a cupcake schedule, and a highly touted defense. If UGA can grow an O-line and some special teams, we can win the East, win the bowl game, and get trounced by Bama in the peach dome (or whatever they are calling it).

Sic em Dawgs!

13-1 baby. I start every season with optimism. Reality doesn't intrude until about the 3rd game.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 11, 2017)

I wouldn't call our rd schedule a cupcake, its actually rated as one of the tougher rd schedules.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 11, 2017)

GA native said:


> 13-1 baby. I start every season with optimism. Reality doesn't intrude until about the 3rd game.



You wanna back off on the Glenlivet a little bit native?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## GA native (Aug 12, 2017)

elfiii said:


> You wanna back off on the Glenlivet a little bit native?
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I don't sober up until about the third game.  Watching UGA in 60 on the SEC channel right now. I'm stoked, they're ain't been nothing on TV since Dec 30...


----------



## LEGHORN (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm with elfiii on that, back off on that scotch a bit!!  13-1, you are cray-cray.  I hope they just look better, there will be at least 4 losses guaranteed.  You can predict 2 of them, Auburn and Florida; the other 2 will come from unknown like always.  Possibly Notre Dame, Vols, or Tech.  Who knows?  It will be an interesting season to watch unfold.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2017)

CKS was talking about how bad the conditioning was after their 1st scrimmage. That does not sound good. Also the O was pathetic in the red zone drills.


----------



## cramer (Aug 13, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs! Ready for some football!



^^^
What he said


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2017)

Excited to see some FB period! I'm optimistic to see growth from this team and staff. Other than that my expectations are not real high. I'm hoping for an under promise over achieve team this year. Go Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 13, 2017)

I don't even think the OL has to be great...as long as they are service, UGA could be a 10 or even 11 win team. But they can't be what they were last year....bad.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 13, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> CKS was talking about how bad the conditioning was after their 1st scrimmage. That does not sound good. Also the O was pathetic in the red zone drills.



Think CKS might been spreading a little propaganda. Lowering expectations if you will


----------



## nickel back (Aug 14, 2017)

does not sound good, to me......

http://www.macon.com/sports/college...ldogs-beat/uga-football/article166976852.html


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 14, 2017)

Article says T Thompson was a Monster at the first practice. 
He will be playing on Sundays next season.


----------



## Cletus T. (Aug 14, 2017)

I’m trying to not get to excited as I think we’re still a year or two removed from something really special but like it’s already been said…….that O-Line play will be the key to our season but I’m very excited about the future of our DAWGS!!! Give Kirby time and he should build something that all of us Georgia Fans have been waiting for!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 14, 2017)

I think if we can start 3-0, which in very possible, the line SHOULD  have enough experience to get it done. And if we can get to TN undefeated would could have something special this year


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 15, 2017)

word on street is Fromm outperformed Eason in the last scrimmage with much better deep ball accuracy. How long do we flounder with Eason accuracy before Fromm gets a chance?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2017)

Hope Fromm is pushing Eason to get better.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 15, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> word on street is Fromm outperformed Eason in the last scrimmage with much better deep ball accuracy. How long do we flounder with Eason accuracy before Fromm gets a chance?



Unlike Richt, I don't think Kirby cares if he hurts any of his players feelings. I believe if Fromm looks better, he is going to play Fromm. Richt would stick with one for too long. Remember how Spurrier would quickly pull his QBs? That's how you do it. However, I think Eason will be our guy.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 16, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Unlike Richt, I don't think Kirby cares if he hurts any of his players feelings. I believe if Fromm looks better, he is going to play Fromm. Richt would stick with one for too long. Remember how Spurrier would quickly pull his QBs? That's how you do it. However, I think Eason will be our guy.



I like Kirby more just for that one reason, too me there's more reasons, but I like him because he doesn't sugarcoat things.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 16, 2017)

nickel back said:


> does not sound good, to me......
> 
> http://www.macon.com/sports/college...ldogs-beat/uga-football/article166976852.html



Looks to me like our D will be much improved. If they can keep teams from scoring maybe the O will get cranked up.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 16, 2017)

Boys I may be wrong...... been wrong before and will be again, but I just have this feeling these boys are gonna be A LOT better than they are expected to be. The D is going to be nasty and the tools are in place on offense. Either way I'll be screaming from 117 win or lose.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 17, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Looks to me like our D will be much improved. If they can keep teams from scoring maybe the O will get cranked up.





(The offensive line performed well in pass protection. Ben Cleveland held his own at right tackle and the interior looked solid. When it comes to running the ball, however, some of the same problems from last season persisted.)

When I read the above statement I just shook my head, if we can't run the ball it will not bold well for our passing game. 

If it was me I would spread the O out put Eason in the shotgun have Chubb on one side and Sony on the other.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 17, 2017)

D is gonna be stout!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 17, 2017)

nickel back said:


> (The offensive line performed well in pass protection. Ben Cleveland held his own at right tackle and the interior looked solid. When it comes to running the ball, however, some of the same problems from last season persisted.)
> 
> When I read the above statement I just shook my head, if we can't run the ball it will not bold well for our passing game.
> 
> If it was me I would spread the O out put Eason in the shotgun have Chubb on one side and Sony on the other.



Heard Eason has had a few nice scrambles in practice. Did not catch who exactly was rushing him, 1,2 or 3's.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 17, 2017)

nickel back said:


> (The offensive line performed well in pass protection. Ben Cleveland held his own at right tackle and the interior looked solid. When it comes to running the ball, however, some of the same problems from last season persisted.)



This sounds half true/half head fake but I've been wrong before. A lot.

Chubb should be 100%. I just don't see him and Michel not getting their yards.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 21, 2017)

Too me, I think we'll either go all the way this year or be 7-5 or 8-4 or something similar again. It really all depends on how the O-line plays cause we have the talent to hang with the best. I honestly belive if our O-line shows up and performs above expectations we could possibly make the playoffs with offensive and defensive talent we have.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 22, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Too me, I think we'll either go all the way this year or be 7-5 or 8-4 or something similar again. It really all depends on how the O-line plays cause we have the talent to hang with the best. I honestly belive if our O-line shows up and performs above expectations we could possibly make the playoffs with offensive and defensive talent we have.



We're still slack in WR's and DB's.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 22, 2017)

elfiii said:


> We're still slack in WR's and DB's.



And have no kicking game.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 28, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Too me, I think we'll either go all the way this year or be 7-5 or 8-4 or something similar again. It really all depends on how the O-line plays cause we have the talent to hang with the best. I honestly belive if our O-line shows up and performs above expectations we could possibly make the playoffs with offensive and defensive talent we have.



My sentiments too. Ready to punish some teams this year.
We have some grown men this year, it's time to put it all together.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> And have no kicking game.



Silver I think we are ok, having good competition at both kicking positions should help. We have a transfer kid who is longer than Rod Blankenship and a punter outperforming Marshall Long...things are looking up. 
Hoping Kevin Butler is still in school and thus an unpaid coach... he is very solid and old school like his mentor, old Coach Hartman.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 28, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Silver I think we are ok, having good competition at both kicking positions should help. We have a transfer kid who is longer than Rod Blankenship and a punter outperforming Marshall Long...things are looking up.
> Hoping Kevin Butler is still in school and thus an unpaid coach... he is very solid and old school like his mentor, old Coach Hartman.



He is still helping out the kickers and punters.  The FG competition is neck and neck and the new punter is way longer than Marshall Long ever was according to Butler.  

Coaches have been very impressed by Godwin.  They say he is better at every aspect of the game, from routes to blocking.  They are saying Mecole Hardman keeps getting better each practice.  Comparing Hardman to McKenzie and they say he is actually bigger, faster, and quicker than the 'human joystick' was last year.  Same thing with the new guy Crumpton.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 29, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Pollack likes Eason but says he killed too many drives last year with bad throws, at times tossing 4-5 really nice passes then the next 4-5 passes would be out of bounds that nobody could catch.



Pollack nailed it


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 29, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> word on street is Fromm outperformed Eason in the last scrimmage with much better deep ball accuracy. How long do we flounder with Eason accuracy before Fromm gets a chance?



I ask myself this every time I think about the losses to Vandy and Tech last year....a lot.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 29, 2017)

The DAWGS should be able to handle Appalachian State pretty easy(I think anyways), there should be 2nd and 3rd stringers in this game after the half.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 29, 2017)

nickel back said:


> The DAWGS should be able to handle Appalachian State pretty easy(I think anyways), there should be 2nd and 3rd stringers in this game after the half.



Hope you are right Nickel, but their Sr QB is very good along with 2 studly LB's and a very quick DL that the Vols could not block last season.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 29, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Hope you are right Nickel, but their Sr QB is very good along with 2 studly LB's and a very quick DL that the Vols could not block last season.



here is my thinking, if we have a hard time against App State then we have a coaching issue and its going to be a long season


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2017)

This ^^^^ x 10


----------



## elfiii (Aug 29, 2017)

nickel back said:


> here is my thinking, if we have a hard time against App State then we have a coaching issue and its going to be a long season





KyDawg said:


> This ^^^^ x 10



Yep and I'm not sold on Fromm being all that + a basket of chips. Eason started as a Frosh last year with no pass protection to speak of. If there is no pass protection this year either Joe Montana would have trouble.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2017)

A lot of QB's can look good with good receivers and an offensive line. I sill think he threw way to many balls that were uncatchable last year. Maybe he gets that touch this year.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 29, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe he gets that touch this year.



Me too. He's had since January to study films and work on it.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 30, 2017)

Some stats to keep in mind when looking at Eason's Freshman year

David Greene Freshman year Redshirted. His Redshirt Frosh year he was192 of 324 for 2789yds with 17 Td's and 9 Int's. They went 8-4 that year 5-3 in the SEC.

Matthew Stafford Freshman year was 135 of 256 for 1749yds with 7 TD's and 13 Int's. They went 9-4 that year 4-4 in the SEC.

Aaron Murry Freshman year Redshirted. His Redshirt Frosh year he was 209 of 342 for 3049yds with 24 Td's and 8 Int's. They still were only 6-7 that year 3-5 in the SEC.

Jacob Eason Freshman year was 192 of 349 for 2266yds with 14 TD's and 8 Int's. And we were 8-5 and 4-4 in the SEC.

2002 we were 13-1 SEC Champions

2007 we were 11-2 SEC East Co-Champions

2011 we were 10-4 SEC East Champions

2017 ????????????


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 31, 2017)

The way the press hypes Eason and the Dogs every year we all expect a lot, maybe too much.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 31, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Pollack nailed it



Pollack was a clutch qb, Eason can be at times, but time will tell


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 31, 2017)

nickel back said:


> here is my thinking, if we have a hard time against App State then we have a coaching issue and its going to be a long season



I think App State will put up a good fight until the fourth quarter. If they're still in it by then I agree, it'll be another long season


----------



## elfiii (Aug 31, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> I think App State will put up a good fight until the fourth quarter. If they're still in it by then I agree, it'll be another long season



It better be over by half time.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 3, 2017)

UGA App St analysis

Special Teams - improved over last year and we actually have a kicker now. 

Defense - Very much improved against the run. Pass rush has improved over last year. Defensive backfield still a question mark. They improved in the second half but gave up too many 3rd and longs.

Offense - O line still has short pants. How can Chubb and Michel be effective if they have to make their own hole to run through? WR's looking much better this year. I had doubts about Fromm but he erased them last night. He's the real deal. If he gets hurt, say goodnight. Ramsey couldn't hit the barn if he was standing in it.

We won and we showed improvement during the game. You can't ask for much more than that. We still have a long, long way to go but it looks like this year is going to be a lot more fun than last year.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 3, 2017)

^^^ good analysis elfiiiii! GO DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 3, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Pollack was a clutch qb, Eason can be at times, but time will tell



say what?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> UGA App St analysis
> 
> Special Teams - improved over last year and we actually have a kicker now.
> 
> ...


that was app st. dogs looked good. nd, vols, gators and the barn dogs go 2-2 if eason plays. fromm, dogs win 3 of these 4, maybe all if your oline gets better.


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> UGA App St analysis
> 
> Special Teams - improved over last year and we actually have a kicker now.
> 
> ...


It would not surprise me if we didn't see Eason for the rest of the season. Fromm looked like he had a good command of the offense. His reads were good. He will just get better. 

The O line needs to watch every single offensive snap in the film room and see ho they got stuffed. If they don't get better it's going to be a long season especially when we get into SEC play. 

Defense looked more solid which is much needed. They will need to be good if they are going to win the east. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 6, 2017)

MECOLE HARDMAN, SONY MICHEL, TERRY GODWIN,  JAVON WIMS, D'ANDRE SWIFT,  RILEY RIDLEY,  ISAAC NAUTA, NICK CHUBB,  JEB BLAZEVICH,  CHARLIE WOERNER, 

that's just to name a few of the players that Chaney needs to spread the ball around to.

I for one would really like to see Hardman get more touches.

would also like to see a big improvement in Chaney's play calling

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 6, 2017)

I didn't get to watch the game due to being in Darlington all day, but we listened to some of it. I was a Fromm fan before and now I'm a bigger one now. I'm glad to see we put them away easy cause these kinds of games got me more nervous than the bigger ones in recent years. It looked like the program is taking the right step


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 6, 2017)

nickel back said:


> MECOLE HARDMAN, SONY MICHEL, TERRY GODWIN,  JAVON WIMS, D'ANDRE SWIFT,  RILEY RIDLEY,  ISAAC NAUTA, NICK CHUBB,  JEB BLAZEVICH,  CHARLIE WOERNER,
> 
> that's just to name a few of the players that Chaney needs to spread the ball around to.
> 
> ...



Hardman was a beast in the G-day game. I wouldn't be suprised if he's not the top reciever once Ridley is gone. I would say Godwin, but after hearing what a bunch of the coaches have said in the past I think he's to lazy to be a top reciever


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2017)

nickel back said:


> I for one would really like to see Hardman get more touches.



If he doesn't they need to put back at CB on the D. We need help back there.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 6, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Hardman was a beast in the G-day game. I wouldn't be suprised if he's not the top reciever once Ridley is gone. I would say Godwin, but after hearing what a bunch of the coaches have said in the past I think he's to lazy to be a top reciever



Coaches have said exactly the opposite of Godwin this off season.   They said he has been working his tail off, gaining weight, running better routes, and blocking much better.  That being said Wims and Ridley have passed him and are better WR's right now.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 7, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Coaches have said exactly the opposite of Godwin this off season.   They said he has been working his tail off, gaining weight, running better routes, and blocking much better.  That being said Wims and Ridley have passed him and are better WR's right now.



That's great to know cause he's got the ability. I didn't really pay much attention to him this year, but if the coaches say he's working hard then I guess he is and I bet he'll be a better player for the team then


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 7, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Pollack was a clutch qb, Eason can be at times, but time will tell



Ahem, excuse me sir, but my esteemed colleague Mr Westcobbdog has a point of order. It seems you have breached protocol. You see, Mr Pollack aka "one of the Davids" was not a quarterback, but perhaps the finest defensive end to ever play at that bastion of education known as the University of Georgia. I am sure this was a mere oversight on your part and this sin can be forgiven. 



westcobbdog said:


> say what?


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 9, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Ahem, excuse me sir, but my esteemed colleague Mr Westcobbdog has a point of order. It seems you have breached protocol. You see, Mr Pollack aka "one of the Davids" was not a quarterback, but perhaps the finest defensive end to ever play at that bastion of education known as the University of Georgia. I am sure this was a mere oversight on your part and this sin can be forgiven.



Yes your right I didn't even realize it said Pollack until now I was thinking Greene and had my mind set on him


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 13, 2017)

...GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 13, 2017)

Hoping we can tune up our inconsistent Offense Saturday to the tune of say 50 pts. while mostly resting Sony.


----------



## lampern (Sep 13, 2017)

UGA might beat an Alabama team this week


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 14, 2017)

lampern said:


> UGA might beat an Alabama team this week



yeah we whip the one's from NC, they don't bring much.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Hoping we can tune up our inconsistent Offense Saturday to the tune of say 50 pts. while mostly resting Sony.



Yep. Last week's game was an opportunity for the O to grow up some. The D definitely grew up. We should know around half time.

I would like to see Chubb and Michel get a lot more reps than they got last week against ND. If you have race horses in the stable you need to run them on race day.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 14, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Yep. Last week's game was an opportunity for the O to grow up some. The D definitely grew up. We should know around half time.
> 
> I would like to see Chubb and Michel get a lot more reps than they got last week against ND. If you have race horses in the stable you need to run them on race day.



Sony and Nick both should take the day off in preparation for the conference grind and let Herrien, Holifield and Swift do the heavy lifting.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 15, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Sony and Nick both should take the day off in preparation for the conference grind and let Herrien, Holifield and Swift do the heavy lifting.



if they would give Herrien the ball more than a few times a game he would show out, that young man is good and very strong and does not mind going down hill head on


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2017)

lampern said:


> UGA might beat an Alabama team this week



Trash talk is not allowed in these threads.. So, go away before a Dawg starts chasing you....


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 15, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Coaches have said exactly the opposite of Godwin this off season.   They said he has been working his tail off, gaining weight, running better routes, and blocking much better.  That being said Wims and Ridley have passed him and are better WR's right now.



Fromm seems to have a lot of trust in Wims and Godwin, and rightfully so.  Godwin has taken the next step and is becoming a top tier WR.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2017)

Here's a stat on tge o line... Now get better run blocking!!!


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJx_k_IUQAAJEOQ.jpg


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2017)

Does anyone know who is televising the game today?


----------



## antharper (Sep 16, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Does anyone know who is televising the game today?



KyDawg I have direct tv and just looked it up and it says Sec alternate ???? Not sure


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Does anyone know who is televising the game today?



It's SEC network alternate.  I provided a link in another thread that lists every game on tv each week.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks dually, I found that obscure espn channel on the high end of the dial.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks dually, I found that obscure espn channel on the high end of the dial.



You're welcome.  The real hero is the guy that compiles that list every year.  I'm assuming it's either a LSU student or alum.  I save it to my favorites bar for a quick reference when it becomes available at the start of the season.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 16, 2017)

I have the direct tv app, I think...its channel 788.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm guessing we will miss the first 5 minutes or so, since Mercer/Auburn still has 22 and a half minutes left.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 16, 2017)

Our O-line is gonna cost us a lot of games this year if they don't get their head out of their rear! Getting pushed around on the line of scrimmage by an FCS school should never happen.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2017)

So far the o line has not shown up.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 16, 2017)

Fromm just threw a better block then the O-linemen.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2017)

Running backs are looking good when they get outside. But this is Samford.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 16, 2017)

A bunch of negative Nancy's in here. Chubb looks better than ever and Fromm is making some good throws.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 16, 2017)

That swift kid looks good. It's amazing how Ga has always recruited top tier running backs. They've got a full stable of them right now


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2017)

HotRod is putting his kickoffs through the endzone.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2017)

Not being negative Guth, just know who we are playing.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> That swift kid looks good. It's amazing how Ga has always recruited top tier running backs. They've got a full stable of them right now



Him, Herrien, Holyfield, Zamir White, and possibly James Cook should make a formidable RB corps.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2017)

This secondary scares me.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2017)

UGA's WR's are not having a good day.  Neither are the offensive lineman.  They are getting whipped by a FCS d-line.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 16, 2017)

The O line needs help.......


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2017)

nickel back said:


> The O line needs help.......



It is coming, but prolly 2 years away.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 16, 2017)

Are we watching the same game? Chubb has 108 on 13 ..Fromm has 125 going like 12-15...and it's half time! They are playing fine..a couple of miscues, but this is a pretty good FCS team..an FCS team that made Miss St sweat last year...I think they lost 47-41 or something like that. We walk away in the second half and improve our game for next week against a seemingly very good Miss St team.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 16, 2017)

This OL is getting better with each and every snap. Otherwise how would Chubb be pushin 150 early in the third quarter? And leading 28-7?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2017)

That ref acts like he is very scared.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2017)

It doesn't feel like UGA has been playing well, but the scoreboard tells the story.   It's a sneaky 35-7 game.  It would be awesome for Swift and Herrien to get 100 yards rushing a piece now.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2017)

A A ron Davis almost has the int.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 16, 2017)

Well Miss. St is killing LSU so next week should tell is a lot about our team in the SEC play


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2017)

My goodness Soloman Kindley is a road grader.  He is plowing through his guy then taking on a LB.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2017)

Wow, Swift is going to be a great one for UGA.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2017)

And the tailbacks just keep coming.


----------



## tcward (Sep 16, 2017)

Please...don't put Ramsey in....


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 16, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Wow, Swift is going to be a great one for UGA.



Planted that LB in the end zone. With Swift and White....ohhh


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Planted that LB in the end zone. With Swift and White....ohhh



He is so low to the ground and he weighs 220 lbs at 5'9", not to mention he has elite top end speed.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 16, 2017)

Samfords QB is the real deal.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2017)

If the back end of our D don't get better, some QB is going to set a record against them.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 16, 2017)

No..PUT Ramsey in. Let him work out the bugs. Keep Fromm healthy. BR throws a beautiful ball, he just needs to get his accuracy worked out.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2017)

Throw one to Holloman.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2017)

Who is Hudson?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Samfords QB is the real deal.



Yes he is.  He could start for a few SEC teams.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 16, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Yes he is.  He could start for a few SEC teams.



They were saying he will probably make a league roster. He has a live arm for sure. 
Meanwhile, where is this great Sakaralina team? 
20-13 v UK


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Samfords QB is the real deal.


he is a great kid. i know some of his family.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> If the back end of our D don't get better, some QB is going to set a record against them.



What he said.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 19, 2017)

I saw A LOT of different defenses being played out there Saturday. Think they trying out different schemes that they might NOT ordinarily use maybe trying to work some kinks out or confuse State's coaches when they watch the film.

Whatever it was it was NOT generally the same as we were playing against ND or App. St. and seemed to be more of a "prevent" scheme rather than our usual D which I am NOT a fan of and has cost us too many games on the final play  "Hail Mary".

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10841740&postcount=48

Ok moment of truth is upon us............well ME. See if my prediction from 30ish days ago was good or not.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10841740&postcount=48
> 
> Ok moment of truth is upon us............well ME. See if my prediction from 30ish days ago was good or not.



 Then there's unforeseen circumstances and unintended consequences to reckon with.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 23, 2017)

Bring on the unintended consequences Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Bring on the unintended consequences Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Solomon Kindley re-sprained his ankle. That's a big unintended consequence.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 24, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Solomon Kindley re-sprained his ankle. That's a big unintended consequence.



Better shut the big guy down 2-3 weeks, time for next man to step up.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Better shut the big guy down 2-3 weeks, time for next man to step up.



Yep but it's a bad time for him to be down. We're headed into the heart of our SEC schedule.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 24, 2017)

Have they beat any team better than high-screwl yet?

Just sayin'


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2017)

Big7 said:


> Have they beat any team better than high-screwl yet?
> 
> Just sayin'



Wrong thread for that. Please pack up and move along.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Yep but it's a bad time for him to be down. We're headed into the heart of our SEC schedule.



Yep, he is a key member of the Great wall of Ga.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 24, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Wrong thread for that. Please pack up and move along.


 

I play by the rules.

Not going anywhere..

Really long story.
Went to private screwl with Daniel Dooley.

Heard enough about "dawgs" to last me a life time.
Nuff said.

I did some course work there.
Both my sisters gradumacated from there.
One with a Master's and my baby sis' with a Bachelor's.

In secret, I pull for dawgs UNLESS they are playing
GT..

GO FALCONS!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 25, 2017)

moved to 7th in the AP poll......

DAWGS need to just keep playing good ball, we have been here before and choked.

GO!!!!DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs pointed in the right direction!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs pointed in the right direction!



Because we finally have some real Leadership at the helm. 

Doesn't hurt to have some Senior leadership on the field, too.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 3, 2017)

GO!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## scooty006 (Nov 28, 2017)

“We whipped the dog crap out of them, didn’t we?” -Gus

Payback time is coming.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> “We whipped the dog crap out of them, didn’t we?” -Gus
> 
> Payback time is coming.



I hope so.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2017)

Revenge??? Just maybe!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Get fired up!!!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 30, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Get fired up!!!!!!!



Get fired up but don't try to over power em', hoping we hit them on the edges and make those big fatties run around and let Gus eat some of that junkyard Dog poo. Not to be a bad sport but I hope Carry on's tender shoulder meets #3 every play.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2017)

If the Barn stacks the box I hope we will switch the flip and do some single set back play action passing mojo. We have 5 receivers that can get the job done.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2017)

elfiii said:


> If the Barn stacks the box I hope we will switch the flip and do some single set back play action passing mojo. We have 5 receivers that can get the job done.



yep spread it out.....


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2017)

Yep it's time to show me some new plays, with the talent Ga. Has some new plays might just do it, but if we do the same o same o I'm affraid we will get the same results. I'm sure Kirby and Sam can figure it out ?


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 2, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> I think if we can start 3-0, which in very possible, the line SHOULD  have enough experience to get it done. And if we can get to TN undefeated would could have something special this year



Y'all heard it here first. 

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

How bout them Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

Dem Dawgs are SEC Champs!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 2, 2017)

The DAWGS hunkered down tonight boys! How bout em! Celebrate, get Sony back healthy and lets just win baby! GOOOO DAWGS


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 2, 2017)

Sweet Victory and many more to come with CKS leading the Dogs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

Pretty good read on Fromm and Eason. https://www.dawgnation.com/football/uga-quarterbacks-jake-fromm-jacob-eason-making-best-situations I sure hope Eason will stick with us.

And I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!

GO DAWGS!


----------

